# Fedora sur macbookpro 2,2



## igorbatchev (29 Février 2020)

Bonjour,
J'ai un vieux macbookpro 2,2, et comme ça commence à faire un bout de temps que j'éprouve de la curiosité pour Linux, je me suis dit que j'allais installer ça dessus. 
Comme j'ai lu ce post, je me suis dit que j'allais opter pour une installation de Fedora. Au pire si ça me va pas, je tenterai l'aventure avec Ubuntu plus tard. 
J'ai trouvé ici comment faire, mais le problème c'est que si je comprends bien, il faut une machine déjà équipée de Fedora pour pouvoir créer la clé live. 
Du coup ma question, c'est : est-ce que je peux me faire une clé live depuis mon mac principal (mi 2010, High sierra, SSD, 8g de Ram) ? 
Merci à vous ! 
Bonne soirée,
Igor


----------



## lepetitpiero (29 Février 2020)

Non tu peux le faire pour Fedora tu as ça https://getfedora.org/fr/workstation/download/


----------



## igorbatchev (29 Février 2020)

Merci !
Du coup je me fais la clé live avec Fedora Workstation sur mon mac principal, et je peux reprendre les instructions de ce tuto à partir de l'étape 4, c'est bien (aussi simple que) ça ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (29 Février 2020)

Oui à priori


----------



## igorbatchev (29 Février 2020)

Merci. Je pense que j'ai réussi à faire la clé.
Je me suis heurté à un problème que je raconte ici, si jamais quelqu'un se sert de ce post pour installer fedora sur son mac : quand je démarre mon mac 2006 en maintenant la touche alt enfoncée, je tombe sur une icône qui représente un cadenas fermé. Au début, le code ne marchait pas. En fait, c'est parce que le clavier est en QWERTY. 
A suivre...


----------



## lepetitpiero (1 Mars 2020)

c'est normal le mot de passe interne est toujours en qwerty


----------



## igorbatchev (1 Mars 2020)

Merci. En revanche, quand j'arrive à l'étape 3 de l'installation selon ce guide, rien ne va plus : 
j'ai essaye de faire "installer ou mettre à jour Fedora en mode graphique" et "tester votre média avant de lancer l’installation", dans les deux cas l'écran reste noir, il y a un petit tiret blanc comme si des lignes de code allaient apparaître, mais rien ne se passe. 
Du coup, je suis bloqué. 
Une recherche sur internet me laisse à penser que mon mac est une de ces machines BIOS (je comprends pas très bien ce que c'est) dont il est question dans le guide. Ils conseillent d'utiliser le troisième mode d'installation "Troubleshooting" dans ce cas de figure... parce que ça "vous permet d’intervenir sur le cours des événements, notamment en saisissant des options de démarrage pour le noyau Linux de l’environnement d’installation." Est-ce que c'est ça qu'il faut que je fasse pour accéder  au bureau de GNOME ? 
Bonne journée ! 
Igor


----------



## lepetitpiero (1 Mars 2020)

Je vais te donner mon avis... Fedora ce n'est pas simple à installer et en plus tu risque d'avoir des problèmes de son ou de carte wifi à gérer derrière. 

Je te conseille vivement de commencer avec un distrib légère et simple à installer Linux Mint. basé sur ubuntu. Ou LMDE basé sur Débian, la version 4 devrait bientôt sortir. 

Pour ces 2 là il te suffit de télécharger l'iso ensuite de crée une clef bootable via le terminal et hop tu installes...


----------



## igorbatchev (1 Mars 2020)

Merci @lepetitpiero, je vais tenter comme ça !
Comme j'ai une vieille machine, j'ai choisi de télécharger Linux Mint 19.3 "Tricia" - Xfce (64-bit) - apparemment Xfce est la version la moins gourmande en énergie.
LinuxMint recommande de télécharger Etcher pour faire la clé boot, toi tu parles de ligne de code... Tu pourrais me dire comment on fait en ligne de code ?


Est-ce qu'un @admin pourrait modifier le sujet de mon topic en "Linux sur macbookpro 2,2" vu la tournure que prend la discussion ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (1 Mars 2020)

jette un oeil là https://buzut.net/creer-usb-bootable-linux-mac/   sinon tu peux utilise unebootin   https://unetbootin.github.io


----------



## igorbatchev (2 Mars 2020)

Merci beaucoup @lepetitpiero. 
Ca marche très bien avec la méthode en ligne de code... Sauf que ça mène à un autre problème. 
Le macbookpro 2,2 ne reconnaît pas la clé quand je l'allume avec la touche alt enfoncée, alors que quand je fais la même action avec le mi-2010, je poux ouvrir min Linux Mint sans problème (ce qui est déjà pas mal, sauf que ce n'est pas sur cette machine que je veux l'installer). 
Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une explication ? C'est d'autant plus bizarre que mon mac reconnaissait le live de Fedora (c'est après que ça beuguait).
Merci 
Igor


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Mars 2020)

l'autre solution c'est de graver le fichier iso sur un DVD....


----------



## igorbatchev (2 Mars 2020)

Zut, pour le coup je n'ai pas de graveur/lecteur... 
Je vais essayer avec LMDE, et puis on verra bien.


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Mars 2020)

Ce qui est étonnant c'est que cette clef marche sur une machine et pas sur une autre...  pour moi le problème est peut-être ailleurs...


----------



## igorbatchev (2 Mars 2020)

Pour LMDE c'est la même : le macbook pro 2,2 ne reconnaît pas la clé de boot...


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Mars 2020)

il faudrait donc voir ce qui cloche sur le mbp...


----------



## igorbatchev (2 Mars 2020)

A priori rien, OS 10.6  continue à bien tourner dessus, je peux faire du traitement de texte, tout ça tout ça... Après si tu as des idées précises de vérifications à faire, je suis preneur 
Sinon je peux essayer avec une autre distro ? Tu en aurais une autre à conseiller, qui soit simple et peu gourmande en énergie ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Mars 2020)

Le problème ne vient pas de la distrib je pense plutôt de la clef... as-tu essayé avec une autre clef usb


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Mars 2020)

peux-tu me donner plus d'infos sur le mac, modèle exact.


----------



## igorbatchev (3 Mars 2020)

macbookpro 2,2 écran 15 pouces, 2006. 4 Gigas de RAM. 
Je crois bien que c'est celui-là : 





						apple-history.com
					

A brief history of the company that changed the computing world forever. Includes specifications, a description and pictures of every Apple computer ever made.



					apple-history.com


----------



## Invité (3 Mars 2020)

Avec le même moteur sur mon MB que sur ton MBP, j'ai installé Mint 18.1.
En revanche, je crois me souvenir que je n'ai pas réussi avec une clé USB, j'ai été obligé de graver un DVD.


----------



## igorbatchev (3 Mars 2020)

Aïe... Du coup comment je fais pour l'installer sur une machine qui ne lit pas les DVD ?


----------



## Invité (3 Mars 2020)

Nan, mais ça c'était chez moi.
Et je n'ai pas insisté ou cherché de solutions, j'ai au moins 4 machines avec graveur…
Tu devrais peut être déjà essayer avec la version 18 sur clé


----------



## igorbatchev (3 Mars 2020)

@Invité : bonne idée, je vais essayer demain. 
En revanche @lepetitpiero j'ai essayé avec une autre clé (la première clé était une 16 g USB3, la deuxième une 8G USB2), et ça ne marche pas mieux que la première...


----------



## igorbatchev (4 Mars 2020)

@Invité : ça ne marche malheureusement pas plus avec la 18 qu'avec la 19 : (


----------



## Yuls (4 Mars 2020)

Le cas des *MacbookPro 2,2 / MacbookPro 2006 Core 2 Duo 2,16 / 2,33 Ghz* est particulier, ils ont un *EFI 32 bit* et un *CPU 64 bit*, c'est pour cette raison que le boot direct via USB ou CD ne marche pas.

Dans un premier temps, il faudra installer sous la partition OS X Snow Leopard un gestionnaire de démarrage comme rEFInd qui permettra ensuite de faire l'installation de la distribution Linux de ton choix.

Plus d'infos dans ces liens :

https://mattgadient.com/linux-dvd-images-and-how-to-for-32-bit-efi-macs-late-2006-models/ (qui contient des images disques .ISO personnalisés)





__





						Install Mint on MacbookPro 2,2? Possible? - Linux Mint Forums
					





					forums.linuxmint.com
				








__





						[SOLVED] What am I missing in my Macbook Pro (2,2) install EFI bootloader setup? - Linux Mint Forums
					





					forums.linuxmint.com


----------



## igorbatchev (4 Mars 2020)

Merci beaucoup ! Hâte de pouvoir prendre le temps de me pencher dessus. 
Juste une question pour être sûr : une fois que j'aurais réussi à l'installer, je ne recontrerai pas les mêmes galères à chaque mise à jour, si ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (4 Mars 2020)

Non la mise à jour se fera sous Linux.  

Super la soluce... je ne connaissais pas cette particularité de cette machine...


----------



## igorbatchev (5 Mars 2020)

Oulala, c'est vraiment très technique pour moi tout ça...

Du coup si je comprends bien, il faut que je fasse cette ligne de commande pour installer Refind

$ ./refind-install

Puis je n'ai qu'à suivre les instructions du deuxième lien que tu donnes, en ayant mis linuxmint-19.3-xfce-64bit.img.dmg sur ma clé. C'est ça ou je suis complètement à la ramasse ?
Je viens de passer trois quart d'heures à lire tous les liens que tu as filé @Yuls, mais c'est quand même super flou pour moi...


----------



## Yuls (5 Mars 2020)

Dans un 1er temps, suivre les instructions sur cette page : https://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/installing.html#osx


----------



## Invité (5 Mars 2020)

Ah !!!
Lueur de compréhension !
Ca fonctionnait tellement bien sur mon C2D@2,2GHz que j'avais oublié la galère qui s'en suivi.

Le MB est mort et j'en ai reçu un autre en remplacement.
Le boot USB ne fonctionnant pas avec MInt, j'ai simplement changé de disque pour mettre celui qui fonctionnait sur le MB originel. Sans me poser de questions.
Mais il (le disque du MB originel) est effectivement doté de rEFInd (qui cède la place à Grub au moins une fois sur deux…)

Bref, j'avais complètement zappé que j'ai dû installer rEFInd pour que tout fonctionne bien.


----------



## igorbatchev (6 Mars 2020)

> qui cède la place à Grub au moins une fois sur deux…



Je ne comprends pas ce que ça veut dire @Invité  ? Ca veut dire que c'est pas stable ? 
Je vais essayer tout ça dès que j'ai le temps, j'ai hâte


----------



## Cassepipe (9 Mars 2020)

Moi, c'est ce tuto qui m'a sauve pour installer Ubuntu 16.04 sur un MacBook 3,1 --> meme pb : *EFI 32 bit* et un *CPU 64 bits :*




__





						- YouTube
					

Profitez des vidéos et de la musique que vous aimez, mettez en ligne des contenus originaux, et partagez-les avec vos amis, vos proches et le monde entier.




					www.youtube.com
				




J'avais utilise un DVD. Apres avoir installe Ubuntu, qui etait un peu lourd, j'ai reussi a installer Linux Mint XFCE. Ça marche très bien maintenant.


----------



## Invité (9 Mars 2020)

igorbatchev a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas ce que ça veut dire @Invité  ? Ca veut dire que c'est pas stable ?
> Je vais essayer tout ça dès que j'ai le temps, j'ai hâte


Juste ce que je veux dire, c'est que malgré "rEFInd" installé et fonctionnel, c'est deux fois sur trois "Grub" que j'ai au boot.
Que je redémarre depuis Lion ou Mint ne change rien  à l'affaire.

Après c'est pas trop difficile d'y pallier :
Dès que le boot se fait sur "Grub", appuyer sur "esc"
là, on retrouve l'invite de commande
il suffit de mettre "exit" et entrée
Là, on retombe sur "rEFInd"

Bon, ça c'est chez moi sur UN ordi, ça n'a aucune vocation a être universel…


----------



## Cassepipe (9 Mars 2020)

Le gars qui a fait la video que j'ai envoye precedemment ditt qu'il a reussi aussi a booter depuis une cle usb : https://demonicsweaters.com/2019/06/booting-a-vintage-ibook-g4-from-a-usb-flash-drive/

Par ailleurs, vu que le code écrit en C qui permet a l'iso de booter est fait pour Ubuntu 16.04, je te conseille vraiment de commencer par la. Ça a marché pour moi en tout cas.

Est-ce que ton lecteur DVD ne marche vraiment pas du tout ou tu penses juste que ça marche pas parce que ça n'a pas booté ?

Je mets ici mon commentaire sous sa vidéo youtube qui explique comment passer de Ubuntu a Linux Mint XFCE :

_Once you have Ubuntu installed with this trick, it is possible to install Linux Mint 19.1 Xfce edition (the latest version with the lighter desktop you). Just download the .iso on the official website (they have a torrent also). Burn it at the slowest speed. I used ImgBurn on Windows. Then the trick that worked for me is NOT to let the DVD boot on its own but to press alt to get to the boot menu, I then chose one of the "EFI install" option and it worked. You'll probably see error message about CPU temperature or flip_done timed out, just WAIT, it takes a long time but it will work in the end (don't wait more than an hour though). At some moment, you will find yourself in the GRUB menu, there you can check the integrity of you DVD before lauching the installation or decide it's going to be fine and choose Linux Mint. It is that easy. Also the latest Linux Mint runs way smoother than Ubuntu 16.04, so I really recommend installing it. Once you have installed it, find a ethernet connection, look for for the driver manager and get the wifi drivers. Also, as with Ubuntu 16.04, for me, it may get stuck on shutting down. One very easy way to fix this here : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZBTSUbzT0g _


----------



## Invité (9 Mars 2020)

Hum,
il me semblait répondre à *igorbatchev… *Sans plus !


----------



## igorbatchev (20 Mars 2020)

@Invité @Cassepipe
Merci pour vos réponses, et désolé de pas avoir fait signe, j'étais pris par autre chose.
Je me replonge dans tout ça !
@Cassepipe : je suis sûr que mon lecteur DVD ne marche pas, je n'ai donc même pas essayé cette option (je n'arrive plus à lire les films sur cet ordinateur depuis... oula... Des années)


----------



## Cassepipe (20 Mars 2020)

Salut salut
Quelle coïncidence, je pensais a toi parce que je viens de tomber sur ce lien qui explique comment installer Manjaro sur un MacBook 2,1. C'est aussi un Mac avec EFI 32 bits et un CPU 64 bits, comme le tien et comme mon MacBook 3,1. Sauf que ce post est plus récent (Février 2019). Voici : https://forum.manjaro.org/t/how-to-install-manjaro-on-a-32-bit-efi-64-bit-cpu-system/77361

C'est peut-être mieux pour toi d'avoir le dernier Manjaro qu'un vieux Ubuntu


----------



## igorbatchev (20 Mars 2020)

Aïe, je sais plus où donner de la tête avec toutes ces méthodes... 
Manjaro ce n'est pas basé sur Ubuntu si ? Parce qu'un réparateur de mac m'a conseillé de m'en tenir à Ubuntu. 
Franchement je me heurte à des mur avec la plupart des liens que vous me filez si gentiment... J'y connais rien lol !
Est-ce que je devrais pas commencer par aller au bout de la méthode proposée par @Yuls ?


----------



## Cassepipe (20 Mars 2020)

Moi le mur que j'ai rencontré, c’était d'installer ReFind depuis MacOs (un bootloader : moi non plus je comprends pas . Je n'ai pas compris comment l'installer. Faudrait demander à @Yuls de nous expliquer un peu. 
Par contre, pour mon lien du 9 Mars, j'ai réussi et c'est Ubuntu 
Par contre le lien du 9 Mars, c'est avec un DVD. Mais j'imagine qu'il faut juste prendre l'iso modifie et le mettre sur une cle USB et trouver comment booter depuis une clé.

Je pense que une fois que tu as reussi a installer Ubuntu tu as un systeme a peu pres fonctionnel (sois patient...) et tu peux installer ReFind en trois lignes et installer ce que tu veux après (Moi je tourne a Linux Mint avec le bureau XFCE et l'option zswap et ca marche incroyablement bien).


----------



## igorbatchev (20 Mars 2020)

@Yuls, j'ai téléchargé refind-bin-0.12.0 et il est sur le bureau de mon ordinateur. 

Comme conseillé, je repars de là : 
https://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/installing.html#osx

Sauf que je galère vraiment avec les instructions pour installation manuelle. 
Du coup j'ai exécuté le script refind-install . Dans les appareils figure maintenant EFI en plus de Mac (mon disque dur). 
J'éteins l'ordi. Quand je rallume avec alt enfoncé, je ne tombe pas sur rEFInd. Par contre quand je l'allume sans appuyer, je tombe sur Refind et je peux choisir la clé USB. 
Mais j'ai un message qui s'affiche : "The firmware refused to boot from the selected volume."

Je suppose que c'est parce que j'ai booté Linuxmint trouvé sur le site, et non pas un .ISO personnalisé ? 
Du coup je suis en train de télécharger ce .ISO, et je vais retenter...


----------



## igorbatchev (20 Mars 2020)

@Cassepipe merci pour ta réponse. Comme tu vois j'ai réussi à installer ce satané boatloader ! Mais c'est toujours au niveau des clés que ça crisse quoi... Cela dit je vais quand même essayer avec blackmacbook64 que j'ai téléchargé dans le lien en commentaire de la vidéo que tu as posté le 9 mars, je te dirai si ça marche !


----------



## igorbatchev (20 Mars 2020)

Ca ne marche pas non plus... Peut-être que c'est ma méthode pour faire la clé qui ne va pas ?


----------



## MrTom (21 Mars 2020)

Hello,

Je suis d'un peu loin ce thread car je le trouve un peu technique. J'ai essayé de créer une clef USB Fedora bootable avec l'outil distribué par le Projet Fedora : Fedora Media Writer. Malheureusement, celui-ci bug avec Catalina (https://github.com/FedoraQt/MediaWriter/issues/217)

Je vais donc pour le moment faire une machine virtuelle dans VirtualBox mais lors de mes derniers essais, je trouve que ça ramait pas mal. Avez vous des conseils pour obtenir une machine fluide ?


----------



## Cassepipe (21 Mars 2020)

@igorbatchev En fait je crois que c'etait pire que ca pour que ca marche : Son ISO marchait pas par contre si tu vas voir le code ecrit en C sur le lien GitHub qu'il donne, tu peux "flasher" une ISO de Ubuntu 16.04 avec. Il faut suivre les étapes decrites dans les commentaires en haut du code.

Sauf que... il y deux trois erreurs dans les étapes a suivre :

Je te mets le code en dessous avec les etapes corrigees. 
Essaye.


----------



## Cassepipe (21 Mars 2020)

/*
Utilisation :

1. Copier ce code dans un fichier qu'on appellera *32bitEFI.c*
2 . Mettre son ISO de Ubuntu de 16.04 64 bit dans le même dossier.
2. Renommer l'ISO : *blackmacbook64.iso*
3. Ouvrir un terminal et naviguer dans le dossier en question. Si tu ne sais pas comment naviguer le systeme de fichiers dans un terminal, apprends c'est tres simple. Tout ce dont tu as besoin, c'est de la commande *cd* (change directory), *pwd* (print working directory) et *ls *(list).
4. Compile dans le terminal le fichier 32bitEFI.c avec la commande : *cc -g -Wall -o 32bitEFI 32bitEFI.c*
Tu viens de creer un fichier exécutable qui s'appelle 32bitEFI
4. Pour l'executer tu dois en modifier les droits avec la commande  : *chmod +x 32bitEFI*
5. Maintenant execute le programme avec : *./32bitEFI*
C'est bon tu viens de "flasher" ton ISO, tu peux maintenant l'utiliser.
*/

#include <sys/types.h>
#include <sys/stat.h>
#include <fcntl.h>
#include <unistd.h>
#include <string.h>
#include <stdio.h>
#include <stdlib.h>

static char *iso_name = {"blackmacbook64.iso"};

int main(int argc, char **argv)
{
  int fd, ret;
  unsigned char buf[2048 - 64];
  off_t lba;
  size_t buf_size = 2048 - 64;

  fd = open(iso_name, O_RDWR);
  if (fd == -1)
    goto err_ex;
  if (lseek(fd, (off_t) 32768 + 2048 + 71, SEEK_SET) == -1)
    goto err_ex;
  ret = read(fd, buf, 4);
  if (ret == -1)
    goto err_ex;
  if (ret < 4) {
    fprintf(stderr, "Cannot read 4 bytes from %s\n", iso_name);
    exit(1);
  }
  lba = buf[0] | (buf[1] << 8) | (buf[2] << 16) | (buf[3] << 24);
  if (lseek(fd, lba * 2048 + 64, SEEK_SET) == -1)
    goto err_ex;
  memset(buf, 0, buf_size);
  ret = write(fd, buf, buf_size);
  if (ret == -1)
    goto err_ex;
  if (ret < buf_size) {
    fprintf(stderr, "Cannot write %d bytes to %s\n", (int) buf_size, iso_name);
    exit(1);
  }
  close(fd);
  printf("done\n");
  exit(0);
err_ex:;
  perror(iso_name);
  exit(1);
}


----------



## Cassepipe (21 Mars 2020)

Sinon ce tuto pour une booter depuis une cle avec une iso de Lubuntu modde/flashe par Matt Gadient : 





						Live CD on an USB Stick (32-bit EFI, 64-bit Linux)
					

Dateien über die serielle Schnittstelle zum Pi Zero schicken




					mesom.de


----------



## Cassepipe (21 Mars 2020)

Tu as essaye le tuto que j'ai envoyé au dessus pour installer Manjaro ? 
C'est une des distrib les plus populaires (donc tu peux trouver de l'aide facilement) et elle est légère, il y a moyen qu'elle marche très bien. 
De toute façon, une fois que tu as un OS qui marche avec des trucs a jours, je pense que tu pourras t'amuser a essayer d'installer ce que tu veux parce que tu pourras utiliser grub.


----------



## igorbatchev (21 Mars 2020)

Hmmm... dans ce dernier lien que tu me donnes, @Cassepipe, il y a un seul hic : 
" - Start a Linux distro of your choice (e.g. Manjaro 18.1.3) on another PC" 
Pour l'intant, Linux est installé sur aucune de mes machines ! 
Qu'est-ce que ça veut dire, "flasher" une ISO ? 
Rhololo j'ai l'impression d'apprendre à marcher lol !
@MrTom je peux rien pour toi, désol !


----------



## Cassepipe (21 Mars 2020)

Qu'est-ce que tu as comme OS de disponible ? En tout cas si tu as un PC moderne tu peux utiliser Linux depuis une cle USB. Il suffit de faire une clé bootable avec BalenaEtcher (toutes plates-formes) et de la faire booter. De là tu pourras utiliser LInux sans avoir a l'installer.


----------



## Cassepipe (21 Mars 2020)

Comme disait @Yuls  :


> Le cas des *MacbookPro 2,2 / MacbookPro 2006 Core 2 Duo 2,16 / 2,33 Ghz* est particulier, ils ont un *EFI 32 bit* et un *CPU 64 bit*, c'est pour cette raison que le boot direct via USB ou CD ne marche pas.



Dans les faits, ça veut dire qu'il faut modifier ton ISO de manière a ce qu'elle puisse booter avec un EFI en 32 bits.
Le code C que j'ai mis au dessus et un code qui, une fois compile et exécuté (comme indiqué dans la partie supérieure) va venir modifier ton ISO pour lui permettre de booter.

Il est fort possible que ça ne marche pas avec une clé usb cependant, il faudrait essayer.
Il y a toujours la possibilité de récupe un vieux lecteur externe a brancher en usb sur le bon coin ou de s'en faire preter un. Fais une annonce sur fb, tu seras surpris de voir ce que tes amis gardent jalousement dans leur tiroirs et de voir a quel point ils seront heureux que leur vieux matos resserve. 
N'est-il  pas meilleur moment que cette periode de confinement pour se plonger dans de longs tutoriels et se faire aider par des gens qui s'ennuient ?

Les deux autres tutoriels sont faits pour les clés usb cependant.


----------



## Cassepipe (21 Mars 2020)

Manjaro c'est basé sur Arch Linux, un distro pour les "durs", mais on s'en fout parce que son but c'est justement de rendre accessible Arch Linux aux noobs comme nous.


----------



## Cassepipe (21 Mars 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello, ...
> 
> ... machine fluide ?



Desole mais c'est un peu hors sujet. Tu parles d'installer Linux sur une machine moderne, je pense que tu vas trouver ailleurs. Ici, on deale avec une tres vieille machine et c'est un pb un peu particulier.


----------



## igorbatchev (22 Mars 2020)

@MrTom je suis sûr que si tu ouvres un autre sujet et que tu expliques ton truc plein de gens vont te répondre 
@ Cassepipe :

j'ai réussi sans trop de difficulté à installer Linuxmint sur un MacBookair, donc maintenant c'est bon, j'ai un Linux sur une de mes machines.
Je me lance dans l'installation de Manjaro. Une fois que ce sera fait, je découvrirais comment passer de Manjaro à autre chose... Pour l'instant j'essaye !
Bien d'accord avec toi sur le fait que c'est une super période pour tout ça... Mais le problème, c'est que pour aller chercher le lecteur chez l'âme charitable qui pourra le prêter, c'est pas la bonne période pour le coup ! Donc j'insiste du côté des clés USB 
A suivre ! Merci encore en tout cas


----------



## igorbatchev (23 Mars 2020)

@Cassepipe
J'ai essayé la méthode Manjaro. Tout se passe bien jusqu'à l'étape 9.
Quand j'allume mon mac avec la touche alt enfoncée, la clé n'apparaît pas.
Quand j'allume le mac normalement, je tombe sur rEFInd (normal, je l'ai installé), mais la clé n'apparaît pas non plus (Refind me propose pas de booter sur linux, alors qu'avec la MacBook Air 2010 ça avait très bien marché).
Du coup, c'est toujours au niveau de la clé que ça marche pas damned !
Du coup changement de programme, j'ai envie de réessayer la méthode que tu as proposé samedi à 11h12. Une seule question : dans l'étape 2, tu dis "Mettre son ISO de Ubuntu de 16.04 64 bit". Mais tu parles de quel ISO ? Un Iso spécifique, ou simplement l'ISO de la version 16.02 que je trouve sur le site de Ubuntu? 
A plus


----------



## Cassepipe (25 Mars 2020)

En dessous du lien de la vidéo de Demonic sweaters, il propose soit de telecharger l'iso déjà modifiée soit de choper le code ecrit en C sur GitHub (avec des erreurs dans la démarche a suivre, rectifiée ci dessus) qui permet de modifier une iso telechargee sur le site d'Ubuntu
Il me semble que la version deja modifiee ne marchait pas mais je ne me souviens plus.


----------



## igorbatchev (25 Mars 2020)

Donc si je veux faire ce que tu conseillais samedi à 11h12, je vais chercher le ISO sur le site d'ubuntu et je compile comme tu expliques si je comprends bien : ) comme tu écrivais "mettre son ISO" et non pas "mettre un ISO", j'étais pas sûr.


----------



## Cassepipe (25 Mars 2020)

igorbatchev a dit:


> Donc si je veux faire ce que tu conseillais samedi à 11h12, je vais chercher le ISO sur le site d'ubuntu et je compile comme tu expliques si je comprends bien : ) comme tu écrivais "mettre son ISO" et non pas "mettre un ISO", j'étais pas sûr.


Compiler, c'est traduire du code (texte) en programme. Il faut que tu compiles le programme, puis que tu l'executes dans un dossier ou se trouve l'iso "oficielle" renommee comme expliqué :

1. Copier ce code dans un fichier qu'on appellera *32bitEFI.c*
2 . Mettre son ISO de Ubuntu de 16.04 64 bit dans le même dossier.
2. Renommer l'ISO : *blackmacbook64.iso*
3. Ouvrir un terminal et naviguer dans le dossier en question. Si tu ne sais pas comment naviguer le systeme de fichiers dans un terminal, apprends c'est tres simple. Tout ce dont tu as besoin, c'est de la commande *cd* (change directory), *pwd* (print working directory) et *ls *(list).
4. Compile dans le terminal le fichier 32bitEFI.c avec la commande : *cc -g -Wall -o 32bitEFI 32bitEFI.c*
Tu viens de creer un fichier exécutable qui s'appelle 32bitEFI
4. Pour l'executer tu dois en modifier les droits avec la commande  : *chmod +x 32bitEFI*
5. Maintenant execute le programme avec : *./32bitEFI*
C'est bon tu viens de "flasher" ton ISO, tu peux maintenant l'utiliser.


----------



## Cassepipe (25 Mars 2020)

Par ailleurs, il y a beaucoup de chance que ça ne marche pas avec une clé usb, je pense que tu auras plus de chance avec ce lien, déjà poste plus haut maintenant que tu as une machine avec linux :
https://mesom.de/efi32boot/index.html

L’idée est de créer "manuellement" les partitions de boot sur ta clé USB et de mettre GRUB, un autre bootloader, pour booter une iso modifie par Matt Gadient. Il a modifie les iso de pleins de distibutions Linux, il y a Linux Mint dans le tas (chosis la version avec XFCE : la plus legere).

A la fin du tutorial il te parle des options de boot, si celle qu'il propose sur la page ne fonctionne pas essaie plutot de remplacer "quiet splash" par : *"video=SVIDEO-1:d"*

Ce sont des options de boot, quiet et splash sont des options pour afficher le logo et cacher les informations pendant le boot. Moi je les enlève comme ça je vois ce qui passe.


----------



## igorbatchev (27 Mars 2020)

Grrr... J'ai essayé cette méthode comme tu me le conseillais @Cassepipe  :https://mesom.de/efi32boot/index.html et tout se déroule très bien... sauf que mon vieux mac ne reconnaît toujours pas la clé (les clés en fait). C'est à n'y rien comprendre !
Donc quand j'allume avec alt enfoncé, je ne peux que booter sur mon disque dur interne. Quand je démarre avec refind, la clé est bien lue mais quand je "rentre" dedans, c'est toujours la même chose qui s'affiche : 


"starting legacy loader
Using load options 'USB'

The firmware refused to boot from the selected volume. Note that external hard drives are not well supported by Apple's firmware for legacy OS booting

Hit any key to continue"

Ca laisse à penser que le problème  est plutôt du côté de la clé USB (qui serait prise pour un disque dur externe). Pour info j'ai essayé avec deux cclés : une de 16 gigas en USB3 et une de 8 en USB2.
Comme le type précise dans le tuto qu'il bosse avec une clé USB de 2gigas, j'ai voulu réessayer avec une clé de cette taille par acquis de conscience (du coup j'essaye avec Ubunto gnome 16 04, parce que Linux Mint est trop lourd pour une clé de 2 gigas). 
Je me heurte à un problème au niveau de l'étape  sudo dd if=/path/to/lubuntu.iso of=/dev/*sdb*2 bs=1M :
"dd : erreur d'écriture dans '/dev/sdb2' : Aucun espace disponible sur le périphérique 
C'est bizarre parce que si je tape "lsblk" j'ai bien une partition sdb2 avec 1,5 gigas disponibles. 

Voilà, décidément je galère lol !
Si ça ne marche pas avec cette clé de deux gigas, je laisserai tomber et j'attendrai de pouvoir me faire un DVD.


----------

